# 1JM 035 157 AK Volkswagen CD HU



## Shifted_04 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been looking into buying a new head unit for the 2000 MKIV 2.0L I just purchased to replace the single din tape deck it has. I was planning on purchasing the Volk-L radio but I love the center console tray above the radio. When I was doing some research I came across this thread http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=222437 and from the sounds of things this radio was offered in Mexico MKIVs. Looking for anymore info and if anyone knows where they might be able to be purchased in the U.S. If not looks like I will be giving up my center console tray and going with the Volk-L unit.
part# 1JM 035 157 AK (Mexico Unit?)








Volk-L


----------



## Shifted_04 (Jan 6, 2009)

Moderators can delete this thread.


----------

